# 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016)



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anybody seen 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016)?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope, not sure f I want t either I spent enough time fighting those idiots
got 5 tours in Iraq alone a few more in aphganiland.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not yet, has not gotten here yet.

I will have to take extra bp meds. Before i go though.

Just checked, will be going Tuesday.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

They claim that there was no way we could've been on scene fast enough to save those men. That's a lie. Even if it was true I would've bombed the holy hell out of that place afterwards. Neither was done. Piss on Clinton.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry, I'm going the written route !
Its a good fast read so far.
Written like a movie plays.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

No. Not sure if I want to. I'll wait and see what others have to say about it first, because it is a Hollywood production after all.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Going tonight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Saw it this afternoon before the Penguins and Steelers played. Awesome movie. Does not venture into any political areas or very little there. More the view of the people there. Truly amazing what those heros did.I have not read any of the books on it. Interesting on watching what kinds of equipment they used. I heard the contractors who did the fighting were the consultants on the set.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Saw it this afternoon. I agree with Camel1923 that it didn't get into the politics. It came across to me, as gripping a story of valor as Blackhawk Down. I felt proud of our guys. There are a few things I wondered about though. 

Why didn't our guys have heavier weapons? If my memory serves me well, I saw only one grenade launcher which was left behind in the confusion of the first attack. I think there was one other use of a grenade launcher attached to a rifle. Our guys used no mortars or vehicle-mounted heavy machine guns, or no roof top mounted heavy weapons. Was there some restriction on their use by treaty, convention, etc? 

It also seemed to me that there was time to get some of our military force to Benghazi to do plenty of good. Why didn't our government try to help?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Consider the possibility of a US sponsored hit on the ambassador to cover running arms from Libya via Turkey to Syria and the creation of ISIS to hid what you are doing or as a response from previously supported Islamic forces that got POedat the US. It's the execution cover up.


----------

